
Reddit: Am I the only one who finds the new Go font really ugly/hard to read? - Liriel
https://www.reddit.com/r/golang/comments/5h3rwl/am_i_the_only_one_who_finds_the_new_go_font/?ref=share&ref_source=link
======
Insanity
the blog in reference [https://blog.golang.org/](https://blog.golang.org/)

